# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  تفاصيل  مادة أساسات  لطلاب الهندسة المدنية

## waleed_isec

تناقش هذه المحاضرة المواضيع التالية:
atterberg limits, consolidation and shear strength., effective stress, Foundation Engineering Course Outline Review of soil mechanics, grain size distribution, relative density, soil classifications, weight volume relationship

المحاضرة الأولى:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2654

----------


## waleed_isec

تناقش هذه المحاضرة المواضيع التالية:
atterberg limits, consolidation and shear strength., Continue: Review of soil mechanics, effective stress, grain size distribution, relative density, soil classifications, weight volume relationship

المحاضرة الثانية:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2674

----------


## waleed_isec

تناقش هذه المحاضرة المواضيع التالية:
atterberg limits, consolidation and shear strength., Continue: Review of soil mechanics, effective stress, grain size distribution, relative density, soil classifications, weight volume relationship

المحاضرة الثالثة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2688


المحاضرة الرابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2710

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الخامسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2722

المحاضرة السادسة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2737

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السابعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2767

المحاضرة الثامنة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2784

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة التاسعة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2806


المحاضرة العاشرة:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2815

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الحادية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2832


المحاضرة الثانية عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2858

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثالثة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2865

المحاضرة الرابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2883

المحاضرة الخامسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2924

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السادسة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2935

المحاضرة السابعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2950

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثامنة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2970

المحاضرة التاسعة عشر:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/2988

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة العشرون:

http://videos.najah.edu/node/3021

المحاضرة الحادية والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3034

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثانية والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3059

المحاضرة الثالثة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3067

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الرابعة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3087

المحاضرة الخامسة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3104

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السادسة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3120


المحاضرة السابعة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3161

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثامنة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3156

المحاضرة التاسعة والعشرون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3163

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثلاثون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3212

المحاضرة الحادية والثلاثون:
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3213

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثانية والثلاثون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3234

المحاضرة الثالثة والثلاثون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3235

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الرابعة والثلاثون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3251

المحاضرة الخامسة والثلاثون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3265

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة السادسة والثلاثون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3281

المحاضرة السابعة والثلاثون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3317

----------


## waleed_isec

المحاضرة الثامنه والثلاثون
http://videos.najah.edu/node/3311

تم المساق بحمد الله 
.
.
ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم

----------


## نجم الغد

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## adel10

شكرا عاى هذه المعلومات

----------

